# Arkansas smoker



## jaso (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello all! ! ! My name is Jason. I am 32 yrs old, live in central Arkansas, and have been attempting to smoke for about a yr-yr 1/2 . Pretty new at it, but think I have done ok for level of experience.  I use a brinkman vertical smoker, but am starting to build one from scratch.  I have a construction site "job box". Which is a dumpster on casters with handles on each end.  Looking forward to testing it out this summer! ! ! 

Also I am considering adding a cold smoker to the exhaust side ....... Thought it might be fun to experiment with.

I am glad to meet any and all of ya, would love any tips and ideas or comments.


----------



## irishteabear (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, Jason.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome Jason!! Glad to see that you're now able to post.

Enjoy the Forums!


----------



## fire it up (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome to the site jaso.
Sounds like you are going to love it here and looking forward to your projects and smokes.
A cold smoker is a great idea!


----------



## smokeguy (Jan 21, 2010)

A construction dumpster smoker - got to see that!  

Welcome to SMF and be sure to post pictures of your build please.


----------



## jaso (Jan 21, 2010)

I am already loving it. I got the newsletter and last weekend tried out the "fatty" it was like heaven wraped in bacon


----------



## jaso (Jan 21, 2010)

will do on the photos plan to do start to finish of everything. Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome! !


----------



## gene111 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome to smf!!


----------



## beerbelly (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome Jason, glad to see ya on board.


----------



## treegje (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF Jason,We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

*How to post Qview to Forum:
*
When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 21, 2010)

to the best place on the web dedicated to smoking meat. Hope you like it here. Learn lots, then help others. That's what we're all about here.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Jan 21, 2010)

Howdy & Welcome to the *SMF!!*


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 21, 2010)

First off welcome Jason to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
GO GATORS
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## ozark rt (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome to the board Jason. One of my favorite eateries is the Marketplace in Conway.


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.
Good to have another from Arkansas.


----------



## jaso (Jan 22, 2010)

Thnx again everyone for the welcome ............plan to have a smoke this weekend will try to get some pics up and let everyone critic what I might need to adjust.. If anyone has any tips on building a smoker would love any tips bout to start construction on a good sized backyarder.  I have a small dumpster more or less kinda worried bout air flow and curious about add-on cold-smoker .....any ideas ? ? Thanks ! !


----------



## meateater (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks here and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## warthog (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## seenred (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello Jason, and welcome to the SMF family!  Glad you found us.  I hope you'll post pics of this dumpster/smoker build.  We all love to see other members' projects.


----------



## orlandosmoking (Jan 22, 2010)

*Welcome aboard the SMF! Enjoy your stay.*

*Don*


----------



## jaso (Jan 24, 2010)

just posted first qview under weekend plans


----------



## smokinjoe1970 (Sep 18, 2012)

Fellow Arkansas Jason here From Searcy  45 Mins north of Little Rock Happy Smoking


----------

